# Old Family Picture



## Sassycakes (Nov 25, 2019)

*My Mom came from a very large family. She had 5 sisters and 5 brothers. In total I had close to 60 or so cousins. I was looking at an old picture today of my grandmothers last birthday before she passed away. I was about four years old in the picture. When one of my cousins sent it to me she put a number 1 on me a number 2 on my sister and a number 3 on my brother. It made me so sad to see how many of my cousins in the picture have passed away. Coming from a large family is wonderful at the beginning but it turns into heartbreaking later .Out of all my Aunts and Uncles only one remains.
*


----------



## Kaila (Nov 25, 2019)

That is a very special photo!  ❤


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 25, 2019)

I agree with Kaila, that is indeed one very special photo, and one to always ensure stays in the family...

I understand how you feel at the loss of  almost all of them, and remember them when they were vibrant and alive.

I'm from an even larger family. my mother one of 9 my father one of 16... ,  and I'm one of  7 siblings.. . My sister and I sat a few years ago and tried to count all our grandparents  aunts , uncles, cousins and second cousins, and got to 400 .. .....I wish we'd got a big family photo like that of them all, it would be lovely to look back at.


----------



## Catlady (Nov 25, 2019)

I LOVE old photos, thanks for showing us. 

 I have a photo of my mother's family and one of my father's family, but his older brother and his father were missing (they were here in the US).  I've never seen what they looked like.  Out of my four grandparents, I only met my father's mother, the other three had already died, my namesake grandma had died only one year before I was born.


----------



## peppermint (Nov 25, 2019)

Sassycakes said:


> *My Mom came from a very large family. She had 5 sisters and 5 brothers. In total I had close to 60 or so cousins. I was looking at an old picture today of my grandmothers last birthday before she passed away. I was about four years old in the picture. When one of my cousins sent it to me she put a number 1 on me a number 2 on my sister and a number 3 on my brother. It made me so sad to see how many of my cousins in the picture have passed away. Coming from a large family is wonderful at the beginning but it turns into heartbreaking later .Out of all my Aunts and Uncles only one remains.
> View attachment 82603*


I love this photo, Sassy....You are so cute, and probably still so cute....(You have a lot of family that look like my family)


----------



## george-alfred (Nov 25, 2019)

Here is a photo taken in 1933 --my father extreme right with sister and two brothers,mother and g/mother --taken in 1933 the picture was still on the wall in 1976 the day my aunt moved house
I now have it over my desk-top with other photos from way back.


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 25, 2019)

Fyrefox said:


> I can remember my first day of kindergarten, which my parents had wisely prepped me well for so there was only excitement and no tears.  I came prepared with a nifty filled pencil box which the teacher promptly put on the shelf, expecting me instead to use the fat crayons and thick pencils that _they _provided.  And _naps_...why was I expected to take a nap lying on a rug on the floor every day?!  I wasn't even remotely tired, but possibly it was decompression time for the teacher...





hollydolly said:


> I agree with Kaila, that is indeed one very special photo, and one to always ensure stays in the family...
> 
> I understand how you feel at the loss of  almost all of them, and remember them when they were vibrant and alive.
> 
> I'm from an even larger family. my mother one of 9 my father one of 16... ,  and I'm one of  7 siblings.. . My sister and I sat a few years ago and tried to count all our grandparents  aunts , uncles, cousins and second cousins, and got to 400 .. .....I wish we'd got a big family photo like that of them all, it would be lovely to look back at.



*The only thing I wanted when my parents passed away were some of the pictures. They mean so much to me. My Mom came from a family of 11 and my Dad a family of 8. Growing up all my Mom's sisters lived within walking distance from our house. It was wonderful having soo many cousins living right near us. I never felt alone I have 2 other similar pictures taken that same day. One is of my Mom and all her brothers and  sisters and the other one is with all their spouses. One of my favorite pictures is my Parents my older brother and older sister and me. Of course I was hugging my Dad.

*


----------



## Catlady (Nov 25, 2019)

@Sassycakes  = Was your brother a lot older than you?  I knew a couple whose firstborn, a son, was 13 years old when the baby girl was born.   He even paid for his little sister's college tuition (he never married).   That's a very lovely pic of your immediate family.  I also love photos and was the main photographer in my family.  When my parents died, my sister gave me almost all of the pics, she's not sentimental like that.


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 25, 2019)

@PVC=my brother was 13yrs older than me and my sister is 2 years older than me. My Mom Dad and Brother have all passed away.We shared all the family pictures with the grandchildren and they made copies of some of them for my brother,sister and me.


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 25, 2019)

PVC said:


> @Sassycakes  = Was your brother a lot older than you?  I knew a couple whose firstborn, a son, was 13 years old when the baby girl was born.   He even paid for his little sister's college tuition (he never married).   That's a very lovely pic of your immediate family.  I also love photos and was the main photographer in my family.  When my parents died, my sister gave me almost all of the pics, she's not sentimental like that.



My Brother was 13 years older than me and my sister is 2 years older than me. My Mom ,Dad and brother are gone now. When my parents passed away we shared all the pictures with the grandchildren and they then made some copies for me,my sister and brother.


----------



## george-alfred (Nov 26, 2019)

I forgot to add re/picture when my aunt moved house the picture went straight back up
I took it down when she died in 2003.


----------



## CrackerJack (Nov 26, 2019)

A good looking family Sassycakes. Loved your story and all the following posts


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 26, 2019)

*Now I am obsessed with looking at old pictures. I found 2 more that where taken the same day as the first one. My Dad and all the other spouses are in the 1st picture,my Mom and all her brothers and sisters are in the second. Only one sister is still with us. All the rests have passed away


*


----------



## george-alfred (Nov 26, 2019)

Hope you have named them on the back Sassy


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 26, 2019)

george[/COLOR]-alfred said:


> Hope you have named them on the back Sassy


*
I do have their names written down so my children and grandchildren will know who they are. Luckily I was born and raised very close to most of them. They were the best Aunts and Uncles anyone could ask for. I was truly Blessed.And I am still very close to many of my remaining cousins.*


----------



## Floridatennisplayer (Nov 29, 2019)

I love these!  How old was your brother when he 
passed?  So sorry.  Pics like these are so bittersweet.


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 29, 2019)

Floridatennisplayer said:


> I love these!  How old was your brother when he
> passed?  So sorry.  Pics like these are so bittersweet.



My Brother was 81 yrs old when he passed away.My Dad was 79yrs old when he passed away.,and my Mom was 91yrs old when she passed away. It's funny but 2 of my Mom's sisters lived until they were 100yrs old. Now only one of my Mom's sisters is alive and none of the brothers are still here.


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 18, 2020)

*Every once in awhile my Sister will send me some pictures.Today she sent me a picture and asked me if I knew who the younger girl in the picture was. At first I thought she was joking but she wasn't. I told her it was me and she said "Oh I didn't recognize you." She is 2 yrs older then me,and we had no other sisters.
Now she has me worried,but at least she hasn't lost her mind completely since she still knows how to use the computer.
*


----------



## pleinmont (Jan 18, 2020)

All the family photos, a few hundred or more, were dumped on me as none of my siblings wanted them. I have many taken in the very early days of photography. There is a photo of my great, great grandmother taken in the 1880s, I think. I am glad I never met her, she looked really scary!


----------



## Marlene (Jan 18, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> I agree with Kaila, that is indeed one very special photo, and one to always ensure stays in the family...
> 
> I understand how you feel at the loss of  almost all of them, and remember them when they were vibrant and alive.
> 
> I'm from an even larger family. my mother one of 9 my father one of 16... ,  and I'm one of  7 siblings.. . My sister and I sat a few years ago and tried to count all our grandparents  aunts , uncles, cousins and second cousins, and got to 400 .. .....I wish we'd got a big family photo like that of them all, it would be lovely to look back at.


another coincidence.  Mom was from a family of 16 and Dad from a family of 9.   How interesting.


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 16, 2020)

I got excited today when my son sent me pictures of my grandsons. One of them is when they were little and the other is of them now. The oldest boy graduated College last June and the younger one will graduate this year.  They both got full scholarships
To college. The older boy teases me that since I helped him with homework every day when he was young that's why he did so good in college. They sure know how to get me. It's funny the younger boy is soo much taller then his older brother. Seeing these pictures made my day.


----------



## Catlady (Feb 16, 2020)

@Sassycakes - You  have reason to be proud of your grandsons!  Good looks and brains.    As to their height, I have always noticed that sons are usually taller than their father and younger siblings are taller than their older brothers.  I have seen it too many times for it to be a coincidence.


----------



## Pappy (Feb 16, 2020)

My wife’s family. 15 kids in all. Green line points to her.


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 16, 2020)

Catlady said:


> @Sassycakes - You  have reason to be proud of your grandsons!  Good looks and brains.    As to their height, I have always noticed that sons are usually taller than their father and younger siblings are taller than their older brothers.  I have seen it too many times for it to be a coincidence.



You're right Catlady. The older boy is 5'9 and the younger boy is 6'4. Their Dad (my Son is only 5'10). Of course I'm only 5'1 so the poor taller boy has to really bend down to give me a kiss, but lucky for me he does it.


----------



## george-alfred (Feb 16, 2020)

*Nice pics Sassy.*


----------



## peppermint (Feb 16, 2020)

Handsome Boy's, Sassy....


----------



## george-alfred (Feb 16, 2020)

*Here is an original picture taken in 1933,it shows my father,2 brothers and a sister along with myg/mother and gg/grandmother,as a youngster the picture was on the wall by the front porch.It was on the wall from 1933 until 1976 when my aunt moved house only to be put back up in the new house until 2003 I have it over my desk now.*


----------



## peppermint (Feb 16, 2020)

View attachment 91900


----------



## Pappy (Feb 17, 2020)

Left, my son. Me in the middle and my great grandson on right. We were comparing how much we all look alike at that young age.


----------



## george-alfred (Feb 17, 2020)

*As a youngster I spent a lot of time with the American kids * *fathers were in the forces stationed near my village,two kids I remember came from Texas and two came from Kansas --this pic from Poppy reminds me very much like the kids at the base--happy days.*


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 17, 2020)

Pappy said:


> Left, my son. Me in the middle and my great grandson on right. We were comparing how much we all look alike at that young age.
> 
> View attachment 91982




*Really Beautiful little boys who must have turned out as Handsome  young Men*.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Mar 28, 2020)

All the old photos are treasures for sure.


----------



## Gaer (Mar 28, 2020)

Would it be all right if I post a picture of my Mother, age 30?  I'm just so proud of her.  She was soft spoken, gracious.  Well, I'll do it anyway and hope no one objects.  Thanks.


----------



## Sassycakes (Apr 16, 2020)

*My Niece just sent me a photo of my Mom,my sister and me. It's funny I don't remember seeing it before. I guess it was either my communion day or conformation day because I had on my white dress. When my parents passed away my niece took all their pictures,so I loved seeing it.

*


----------



## Pinky (Apr 16, 2020)

My mother, I estimate she was in her early 20's in this photo. Always very feminine, a real lady. I miss her so much.


----------



## Sassycakes (Apr 16, 2020)

Pinky said:


> My mother, I estimate she was in her early 20's in this photo. Always very feminine, a real lady. I miss her so much.
> 
> View attachment 99680




*Oh Pinky your Mom was Beautiful.*


----------



## Pinky (Apr 16, 2020)

Sassycakes said:


> *Oh Pinky your Mom was Beautiful.*


Awww, thanks Sassy .. as most kids do with their moms, we put her on a pedestal. She was always very sweet to our friends, and never ever said anything negative about anyone.

I love seeing your family photos. Everyone looks so happy  You seem to have had a good childhood.


----------



## Em in Ohio (Apr 16, 2020)

Love this thread!  I have photos of family, some over 150 years old - and no idea who most of the folks are, since few got labeled  - also, they took casket photos and cemetery photos.  Perhaps it was the only time they got so many family members together.


----------



## Em in Ohio (Apr 16, 2020)

Sassycakes said:


> *My Niece just sent me a photo of my Mom,my sister and me. It's funny I don't remember seeing it before. I guess it was either my communion day or conformation day because I had on my white dress. When my parents passed away my niece took all their pictures,so I loved seeing it.
> 
> View attachment 99657*


Odd - I didn't look nearly as happy in my communion pic!  But, I do remember my eventual joy, because family and friends gifted money to me!


----------



## Em in Ohio (Apr 16, 2020)

Pinky said:


> My mother, I estimate she was in her early 20's in this photo. Always very feminine, a real lady. I miss her so much.
> 
> View attachment 99680


The word that came to mind was "demure."  That's a rare quality in women today.  She's lovely!


----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 17, 2020)

Is 35 years ago considered old? Our group.

.


----------



## Sassycakes (Apr 17, 2020)

Pinky said:


> Awww, thanks Sassy .. as most kids do with their moms, we put her on a pedestal. She was always very sweet to our friends, and never ever said anything negative about anyone.
> 
> I love seeing your family photos. Everyone looks so happy  You seem to have had a good childhood.




*I did have a great childhood with the best parents in the world. After I looked at the picture again I realized that my much older brother was in the Service and his wife had just had their first baby. So I was already an Aunt in that picture,*


----------



## Sassycakes (Apr 20, 2020)

*My daughter sent me this picture of 3 generations in our family*


*My Daughter ,   Me,                                        My Granddaughter*


----------

